# accupuncture



## anneinla (Oct 30, 2001)

I decided to try accupuncture per Rachel. I have been suffering from IBS for so long. I was lucky to feel good one day out of the week. Accupuncture is already starting to help. I felt good for three days in a row- the first time in almost a year. Thank you for sharing your advice, I will continue accupuncture as long as it continues to help.Thank you...Anne


----------

